# Diagnostic Code Help!!



## Merkk (Apr 4, 2007)

I have just purchased a 2000 Max GXE about 3 weeks ago and the engine light popped on. The diagnostic says P1320- Ignition Signal. Does anyone know what the problem may be? I don't have a clue what the Ignition Control is!


----------

